

More gmail troubles - kingkawn
http://mail.google.com/support/
"Google Apps Status
September 24, 2009 7:29:00 AM PDT<p>We're aware of a problem with Google Mail affecting a small subset of users. The affected users are unable to access Google Mail, but we've provided a workaround below. We will provide an update by September 24, 2009 8:29:00 AM PDT detailing when we expect to resolve the problem. Please note that this resolution time is an estimate and may change."
======
kingkawn
"Google Apps Status September 24, 2009 7:29:00 AM PDT

We're aware of a problem with Google Mail affecting a small subset of users.
The affected users are unable to access Google Mail, but we've provided a
workaround below. We will provide an update by September 24, 2009 8:29:00 AM
PDT detailing when we expect to resolve the problem. Please note that this
resolution time is an estimate and may change."

~~~
Chrislove22
8:39:00 AM PDT and still no update...

